# Welcome Angela.



## Catsmother (Aug 22, 2020)

:welcome  to the forum [mention]Angela.[/mention] 
Nice to see you here


----------



## Kyng (Aug 22, 2020)

Welcome aboard, Angela! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Naiwen (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 22, 2020)

[align=center] :welcome 
Angela, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 22, 2020)

Finally made it!

Thank you everyone?


----------



## roseberri (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the group.


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 22, 2020)

:thanks


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 22, 2020)

You're welcome [mention]Angela.[/mention]


----------



## stluee (Aug 22, 2020)

Welcome Angela! Glad you joined us!


----------



## marti (Aug 22, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 22, 2020)

[mention]stluee[/mention][mention]marti[/mention].

 :thanks


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, [mention]Angela.[/mention]


----------



## pat (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello and welcome Angela


----------



## Spice (Aug 23, 2020)

:welcome 
Nice to see you Angela. Enjoy the board.


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 26, 2020)

Glad you came over! Nice to see you here too


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks @"ZandraJoi"


----------

